# Buying A New Watch, Seiko Or Ingersoll?



## TFW (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum but I am extremely interested in time pieces, I am 22 and I have been buying watches since I was 19, I am the rare youth that looks at his watch for the time rather than his phone.

I currently own 2 Rotarys, a Citizen Eco Drive and a Seiko Premier Kinetic Chronograph.

I have owned most of these watches for 2 years bar one of the Rotarys so i am looking to get a new watch soon and i am stuck between two.

One being a Seiko SSC081P1:










And the other being an Ingersoll Gaan IN1209WH :










Both being around the Â£200-250 mark, I am a huge fan of Automatic movement but I do like solar and for the price Seiko's are great. One watch being dressy and smart and the other being every day and slightly sporty.

So which would you go for? I'm happy for other suggestion as well anywhere between the Â£200-Â£400 mark but I would definitely want feed back on these two watches.

Thank you.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I would always say buy what you like in this situation.

Both attractive watches with quite cool dials.

However, Seiko is a proper watch house using decent grade movements and quality materials. Ingersoll are a fashion brand using the cheapest Chinese movements around. They usually pop up on price drop TV or similar starting at Â£999 and eventually selling for Â£30.

Even without being a Seiko fan (which I am!), the Ingersoll wouldn't even get a look in.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiko every time.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to agree...................Seiko all day long!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Seiko - can't go wrong! :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't own a Seiko of any description, I've never really found one that leaps out at me except the Pogue ( duck the flying **** from the members who love 'em ) but I too would prefer a Seiko over an Ingersoll, even tho' theres a distant past connection between Ingersoll and TIMEX! :lol:

:weed:

One of these days I *WILL* buy a Pogue (maybe)


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Seiko :thumbup:

cheers

b


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mel said:


> :weed:
> 
> One of these days I *WILL* buy a Pogue (maybe)


One of these days I will get round to having mine serviced and wearing it more!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another vote for the Seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## TFW (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, I always knew Seiko was a better watch I just didnt think the Ingersolls were that bad, is a good job I posted!!!

Also any views on Hamiltons?

After the Seiko I am looking to get a vintage type watch, something like a Longines but without the Â£2000 price tag.

Thank you again for all your replies much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Mate soon as you said Seiko I didn't even bother looking at the second option it was a no brainer for me.

Hamilton are part of Swatch and to me are not much different than Tissot (same company as are Longines by the way). All of them decent quality watches.

Vintage Hamilton and Longines watches are lovely and well thought of.


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

Another vote for seiko


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd head for the Seiko, too. You'll know from your Kinetic how good they are. Be careful though, because collecting Seikos can be an addiction! 

Hamiltons are well regarded, and as has been pointed out, part of the Swatch group (nothing bad in that). If you tell us more about the sort of vintage-type watch your into, then I'm sure you'll soon have a dozen suggestions!

And do put up some pics of your collection- we love pics around here! :kewlpics:

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive already said Seiko..............but as you already have a chronograph? Why not get a divers watch........more specifically...an Orange Monster!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum matey 

Another vote for the Seiko from me, although I think it would look much better on a black strap. Still a cracking looking watch though :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

At that money go Seiko. However, it is worth searching around for a used Ingersoll because then you get a lot of watch for little money. I like my retrograde with GMT



and it cost less than Â£100.

I am a fan of Seiko, but they can be everywhere. Bit like a three series BMW


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely watch Scottwatches! That just jumps out at you. And for less than Â£100 my life!

Yes, boring though it is, for the reasons stated above, I would go for the Seiko. This despite the fact that my father, a proud owner of such a watch, will go to his grave refering to his timepiece as a 'Psycho' watch.

Yes, I have tried to tell him.

It is the ideal timepiece for when you are in a rocking chair, stuffing animals at a motel it seems.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

THE INGERSOL IS OVER PRICED, BUY THE SEIKO. Or a nice Citizen.


----------



## TFW (Aug 21, 2013)

amp101, I will do my best to get some pictures up the only thing is as I have went through stages of wearing these watches everyday all of them of them have scratches and damage, one of my rotarys have stopped working all together I just don't know were to take them  I've always wondered about how to get then re polished? My Citizen also have quite a deep scratch on the sapphire glass :wallbash:

Marley, I do like the Monsters but they are not my style, I did spend a good time looking at them but thanks for the suggestion!


----------

